# Most beautiful color ever seen



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

These are the most beautiful color I ever seen in Kuwait Show. I just guess the color please check if I'm right or not...

*Rare Color Homer with Crest (Dom. Opal Yellow Bar) A beautiful Isabel Pair*


*Rare Color Homer (Dominant Opal White Bar-Bronze Gimple)*


*Rare Color Homer with Crest (Dominant Opal Khaki Bar-Gimple)*


*Rare Color Homer (Dominant Opal White Bar-Bronze Gimple)*


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

What breed of pigeons are these? Are they homers?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They look like half homer and half of something else. The crest and color wouldn't normally come from a racing homer.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Beautifull birds. 
The white bar opals are some of my favorite birds I have in both Birmingham rollers and racing homers.
I have only produced one khaki like that and I lost it.
Here are some pictures of a few of my white bar homers.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> They look like half homer and half of something else. The crest and color wouldn't normally come from a racing homer.


Yes you are right, many of them mix with Archangel, Danish suabian, Starlingand lark. But even that these homers look great specially with the new colors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

all are very pretty birds and as long as they love them thats what counts in the end


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

nice colors would be nice if they where all hommers


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

crested pigeons is my only concern


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Look this guy has 2 racers- crested check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNTvlvU-hA

-Dan

P.S. Beautiful Pigeons!
______________________________________________________________


----------

